# Need help!!



## gudtobeback (Jan 4, 2014)

I am going to purchase a german show line pup, But when i first saw her i saw no angulation in her. Is it ok. Vet says it will start showing from 3 to 4 month.
Is he right?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure if the vet is correct, but it will probably be fine. I'm assuming the pup is approximately eight weeks old? 
Will you be doing conformation? Could you post a photo?


----------



## gudtobeback (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rd179qzwv61ky6w/20140709_103858.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/up268763snw0tqn/20140709_103856.jpg











Thanks


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like a completely normal GSD pup! 
She will show more angulation as she ages, don't fret.


----------



## gudtobeback (Jan 4, 2014)




----------

